# Hidey Hole Question



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey everyone, sorry I'm so post-y lately! I have 3 bantam chicks and 4 large fowl chicks. One of my bantams is perfectly fine because he's the oldest of the bunch. He's small and mighty. The other two are young though. So I connected two cardboard boxes by a hole that only the little ones can fit through. I placed them in their side first and they went through the hold to the big box fairly quickly. Will they figure out to go back into the safer box on their own should the other chicks start picking on them?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is great! They use the same method for calves to have a safe place near mom but can get to safety if things get too rough. Piglets too. Good thinking!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> This is great! They use the same method for calves to have a safe place near mom but can get to safety if things get too rough. Piglets too. Good thinking!


Thanks! It dawned on me in the middle of the night last night, so I got out of bed and made it happen!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

They should know where to go but just to make sure, I would move them into the safer box and let them investigate it themselves so they get used to it. Eventually they will go through the hole and into the other box if they feel like they want to. I wouldn't force them into the box with the older chick. I would just let them be.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

SEEMS a _very GOOD_ idea *!*


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> SEEMS a very GOOD idea !


Thank you!


----------

